# Candy Cane!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I was at the barn a few days ago lounging Candy, and took a few pictures. For some reason, she looked SO white and clean! haha





















These two were the cutest! What do you guys think?!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

she is so lovely


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

she's adorable!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she is so cute, and does look nice and clean.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I love her pink halter!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice photos. You had good lighting, must have been near sunset? She looks so sweet and clean.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww what a cutie


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have anymore?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Very nice photos. You had good lighting, must have been near sunset? She looks so sweet and clean.



HAHA. Yes, it was about 730pm or so. Thank you!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Do you have anymore?



I do, but I am not on my computer right now.:-( So I will post more later!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

It is lovely when they seem clean naturally. LOL!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ YES it is!!! hehe


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Very pretty mare!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

The first pic is wonderful!!!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Love them! I have a light grey and I love it when she looks clean and not like pigpen!


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

stunning horse! Hey stacie, we both have the same name and spell it the same! sorry, but I find that amuzing


----------



## iluvshadow (Aug 1, 2009)

she is sooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I will put more up of her today


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

What a cutie!  The pink of the halter really pops! I love it! <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Cute! I love how white she looks! Great lighting as someone else said


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you ! I will have more pictures up hopefully tomorrow of her! I just dont have time to upload them right now.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of Candy!!


Candy Cane pictures by JillianAnn2008 - Photobucket


----------

